# Probably should of started here



## Kris Jensen (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 23, 2015)

Kris Jensen said:


> Probably should learn how to spell too "started here"


Fixed that for you.

Looking good with the water bed. Is the green colour an additive or just the water doing that?

How much water is in there?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 23, 2015)

I painted it a bright green on the inside so I could easily see the parts that drop through but after a few cuts I realized that while there is no more smoke or sparks in the garage anymore it needs to go somewhere. The water is collecting everything and now the water is brown and the green is useless. Will have to look into additives and there different uses.

There is approximately 55 gallons in it which makes the water 3" deep


----------



## kylemp (Aug 26, 2015)

Try using either sodium nitrite or arm and hammer so clean, those will stop the rusting for a while. When I built mine I got a bag of sodium nitrite but haven't used it yet.. You don't need much apparently. Just look online for plasma quench recipes and you'll find some. The only thing I haven't found is a insecticide to add. You'll get some little bugs in there if you leave it.. 

The trade off for not having metal smoke in the air is a dirty table but that's a small price to pay, just try running it dry for an hour. 

What plasma machine are you running?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Aug 26, 2015)

Thx for the info, I got a everlast pp 80.


----------

